# Winter Meet & Greet - Feb.20th !!



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Mark your calendars! 

OK guys, I've reviewed both threads and my pms and kept a tally.

Feb. 20 works out best for the most members who've posted to be able to attend.

So that is our date. I will arrange to have our area ready for 4pm. 
How long we go will depend upon how long you want to stay.  
Usually at least a couple to three hours.

I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone there who can make it. !% :B

I hope anyone who can't make it, can come to the West Branch Spring Outing! :B

*Here's all the details-*

_*** Anyone coming will get 25% off of their bill. *_

*Date*: Feb. 20th

*Time*: 4:00pm until ...

*Location*: 
- Max & Erma's 
3750 West Market St.
Rosemont Commons Shopping Ctr
Fairlawn, OH 44333
(330)666-1002

*Directions*: starting from the south: take 77 N toward Cleveland

Exit 135 - Cleveland Massillon Rd exit

Turn right onto Cleve-Mass Rd

1.2 miles to West Market St (OH-18)

Turn right onto W. Market St

Max & Erma's is about 100 yards on the right (turn at 1st light)

Any other direction get on Medina Rd. and take it to W. Market St. and start looking for Max & Erma's on your right.

** - Medina Rd = West Market St = RT18

.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Giddy up

I'll be there

Thanks for your efforts Jim


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Imight be able to go but if not ill look into the spring outing for sure!!!!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll see you all there!


----------



## BaconStrip (Jan 27, 2009)

Ill be there, is it at Max and Ermas, Fairlawn? what time?
Thanks, should be a great time.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be there, looking forward to it,

Sounds like a good time, Thanks for putting this together Jim!


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Max & Erma's - Fairlawn

3750 West Market St.
Rosemont Commons Shopping Ctr
Fairlawn, OH 44333
(330)666-1002

In front of Walmart

If anyone needs more specific direction just drop me a PM

I've lived in Copley/Fairlawn since Montrose was a horse barn and a custard stand so I kinda know my way around.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

It sucks to be me! Cant make it that day
Dont Drink TO MUCH


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sounds good..ill be there. lookin forward to meetin ya guys. sent coot a pm for detailed directions. im 30 35 min south of canton, prolly at least an hour or so drive?


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

freakofnature13 said:


> Sounds good..ill be there. lookin forward to meetin ya guys. sent coot a pm for detailed directions. im 30 35 min south of canton, prolly at least an hour or so drive?



PM back 'atcha

Fairlawn is about 20 - 25 minutes north of Belden Village so judge your time


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Im there Jim!!!!! Cant wait,,,, for some real food...LOL everyone knows Dee cant cook!!!! LMAO


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

c-ya all there. looking forward to meeting everyone. 

B.T.W. STEELHEADBOB !! YOU STILL OWE ME THAT BEER.


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

See ya there !


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

oooooooooooooooooooooooo whats the spring outing?? that sounds fun... I might go to Both


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Definitely go to both! !%

Click on this> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=137344


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll be in Columbus that weekend, but have fun!


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

will see you guys there


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

i will also see everyone at 4 pm. rockytop (BOB)


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Im there Jim!!!!! Cant wait,,,, for some real food...LOL everyone knows Dee cant cook!!!! LMAO


hey bob glad to see you metion dee...........as far as i know mini is still doing well the ex has her!


fffffish said:


> It sucks to be me! Cant make it that day
> Dont Drink TO MUCH


that sucks sorry you will miss it


i will try to make it as long as i am not working i live in west akron now!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Coot said:


> Max & Erma's - Fairlawn
> 
> 3750 West Market St.
> Rosemont Commons Shopping Ctr
> ...


look forward to meeting you i have read your post on the waterfowl sight......an a duck hunter myself


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

My brother Bob (Lucius) and I will be there. Should make it at 4 unless I work then around 5.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

so much for that, i work at 3 on the 20th


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

fishingful said:


> look forward to meeting you i have read your post on the waterfowl sight......an a duck hunter myself



Good deal !

I'll see you on the 20th.

I'll probably have on a DU hat or a fly shop hat.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

lookin forward to it . i'm hoping to get a few pointers on pike in the cuyahoga


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

fishingful said:


> hey bob glad to see you metion dee...........as far as i know mini is still doing well the ex has her!
> 
> that sucks sorry you will miss it
> 
> ...


What, you let the Ex have mini?????? LMAO We were just talking about here a few weeks back....


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Tom. 
I was hoping you could do that early cut-out thing, you mentioned, but it doesn't sound like it.
Anybody cover for you?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> What, you let the Ex have mini?????? LMAO We were just talking about here a few weeks back....


ya she wanted her in the first place!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Its getting close now! :B  :B


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

It now depende if i am back from lake erie by then! Going to hit the ice for 2 days


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Be safe out there Jim and put a hurt on 'em. :B 

Hope to see you Saturday, that would mean you got into them early.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> Be safe out there Jim and put a hurt on 'em. :B
> 
> Hope to see you Saturday, that would mean you got into them early.



ya and the place is on my way home lol might smell like walleye


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

... and thats not a good thing?!


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

No kids this weekend, Ang and I will be there!


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

is any one bringing some fly's or gear to show off ??


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

no ice fishing for 2 reasons......i am sick and the lake is not safe.....i will try to come depending on how i feel


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

hope ya feel better soon fishinful


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

The Wife and I are definitly going to be there.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim, I hope you feel better soon. But if your not ready, stay home and rest up.

rustyhooks and anyone else, bring anything you want to talk about. 

_*This will not be an opportunity to sell stuff in the restaurant though.*_

I haven't gotten permission for anything like that.

But that could be something else to do sometime, hold a swapmeet.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Are kids OK my partner is nine. To bad about not selling I really need a flag.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

quackpot, yes sure, bring your young fishing partner, seeing the enjoyment we will have may strengthen his interest/love for fishing.
You'll know when he will get bored and want to leave.
Remember, this could go on for a good while, we have no time we need to break up.

Flags, sorry we are out of stock on them right now.

*But I am bringing Team OGF stickers for anyone who will want one.
*
_I just don't want anyone thinking they can use today to have their own little flea market booth or table. _ !%
.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

We will be there maybe alitte earlier than others but sounds like fun.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i am feeling way better i will be there at some point


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Man this stinks... Was looking foward to this and Now my plans are falling though..Have fun everyone.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

nice to see some old friends and meet some new ones ...........from what jim said 30 people showed up..........nice! i was kind of off from being sick but i know i dident get around to talk to everyone i wanted


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks to Ruminator for all the effort he put into this gathering. Met a lot of great people and had some good food.


----------



## shake n bake (Apr 22, 2004)

I would like to thank Ruminator also. Great job getting this all together. Met some nice people tonight. Had a good time.Thanks to all.
Jeff


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

It was nice to put faces with names. What a great way to treat "cabin fever".


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Great job Ruminator, very nice to talk to everyone tonight...Good food and drink and great people to be with


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Ruminator! Ang and I had a great night talking with everyone. I agree, what a good way to beat cabin fever. It was nice seeing everyone, good folks and good eats.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Great bunch of guys. Thanks Rumi!


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

What a great group of guys and gals.

I enjoyed yapping and putting faces with names.

Come on spring !


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Ruminator, Great to meet and talk to you. Thanks for all the effort to putting this together,had a good time!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow! What a great time! You're welcome everyone, it was my pleasure. 

I have to say that tonight exceeded every hope I had for it, and thats saying something because I had some high hopes. !%

For everyone who came out to support our first Winter Meet & Greet here in the NE section of Ohio... Thank-you! 

If you missed this one, hopefully you can come out to whenever we do another. 

It was great seeing and talking with old and new friends again; and meeting and making a bunch more friends too. :B

Being able to spend an evening sitting comfortably, eat a good meal together, and talk about tons of interesting fishing things while being waited on by an attentive wait staff is just such a great way to pass an evening!

My best headcount is that we had between 32-34 people attend. And after reviewing the threads, we had a number of members who planned to come and didn't for whatever reasons came up. 

The final group of five of us split up at just after 9:30 to head home.

I also have some photos to post... tomorrow or Monday.

Once again, thanks everyone for your support. :B


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Glad you guys had a good turnout and a great time. See you at WB in the spring.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

fffffish and MadMac - I'll see you on WB as soon as the ice is out.

fffffish - those lures were great to discuss


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

I want to say thanks to Rumi also,Nice meeting everyone and i'm looking forward to the spring get together at WB.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Looking forward to it Coot. Great job and thanks Jim. I think everyone had a good time.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

I had a good time is was nice to put some faces to names and get to see some fishing friends I had not seen in a few years. I hope to see more of everyone at the outing.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Rumi-Sounds like it was a great time, good people, and a nice gathering place. Sorry I missed it(the only thing that would have kept me away was I went fishing)!! My son talked me into going to Erie ice fishing late Friday evening. Weather wise, Sat. was the only day I would even consider going, and now I think it's pretty well done, except possibly around the islands, til open water.(Four of us got 14 of Erie's finest in the WB from 3-8 lbs.) Hope there's other Meet and Greet opportunities!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

So how did it go Ruminator, Thanks for meeting me with and dropping off the 
OGF stickers to me . Nothing like first class shipping and handling.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for setting it up Ruminator. Had a great time meeting some other fishing folks! Hope to see ya'll on the water soon!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Your welcome guys, it was my pleasure!

I really enjoyed meeting all of you I hadn't already had the pleasure to, and seeing a lot of old friends once again.
And some of you had to leave before I could talk with you. Thats how it always goes though. 

Also, there were a few of you who had planned to come and then something prevented it. 
Sorry we missed you joining us. 

Try to make the West Branch Spring Outing. :B

Check out my photo thread from the M & G here in the NE forum if you've missed it.
.


----------

